# Monitorização Criosfera - 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

*Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2014.*


*Link's úteis:*

Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
U.S. Snow Monitoring
International Arctic Buoy Programme
The North Pole Environmental Observatory
Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
United States Antarctic Program

*Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
Monitorização Criosfera - 2013
Monitorização Criosfera - 2012
Monitorização Criosfera - 2011
Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## Kispo (19 Abr 2014 às 13:11)

Uma vez que estas informações não aparecem nas notícias, segue em baixo 3 gráficos relativos à area de gelo no planeta, no hemisfério norte e no hemisfério sul:

*Anomalia da área de gelo total no planeta*





retirado de: Cryosphere Today – University of Illinois – Polar Research Group

*Anomalia da área de gelo no hemisfério norte*




retirado de: Cryosphere Today – Arctic Climate Research at the University of Illinois

*Anomalia da área de gelo no hemisfério sul*




retirado de: Cryosphere Today – Arctic Climate Research at the University of Illinois

Tirem as vossas conclusões


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2014 às 23:09)

> A glacial region of western Antarctica that’s already melting rapidly has passed “the point of no return,” according to the National Aeronautics and Space Administration.
> 
> “The collapse of this sector of West Antarctica appears to be unstoppable,” Eric Rignot, a glaciologist at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory and the University of California, Irvine said today in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> NASA estimates the glaciers, in the Amundsen Sea region, contain enough water to raise global sea levels by 4 feet (1.2 meters). United Nations researchers in September said sea levels have risen by 19 centimeters (7.5 inches) since the Industrial Revolution, and may rise an additional 26 centimeters to 98 centimeters by 2100.



Bloomberg


----------



## David sf (12 Mai 2014 às 23:25)

Orion disse:


> Bloomberg


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2014 às 22:14)

Em português:



> As alterações climáticas estão a tornar-se cada vez mais visíveis na Antárctida. O satélite CryoSat, lançado pela Agência Espacial Europeia (ESA) em 2010, com um sistema de radar inovador, esteve a medir nos últimos três anos as camadas de gelo do continente branco. Os dados recolhidos permitem agora concluir que, entre 2010 e 2013, se perderam cerca de 160.000 milhões de toneladas de gelo por ano – o que é o dobro registado em medições anteriores, por outros satélites, entre 2005 e 2010.
> 
> Só as últimas perdas de gelo são suficientes para aumentar cerca de 0,43 milímetros por ano o nível médio global do mar, refere um comunicado da ESA desta segunda-feira sobre o estudo, publicado na revista Geophysical Research Letters.
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...-que-antarctida-derrete-cada-vez-mais-1636620


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2014 às 23:59)

Orion disse:


> Em português:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...-que-antarctida-derrete-cada-vez-mais-1636620



Esta noticia é sensacionalismo puro, até porque a área de gelo na Antárctida está acima da média há já alguns anos e tem aumentado todos os anos o que não deixa de ser curioso, já que no Árctico está a suceder o oposto.

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/seaice.recent.antarctic.png

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/antarctic.sea.ice.interactive.html


----------



## Kispo (21 Mai 2014 às 23:32)

puro sensacionalismo mesmo!

Em termos de área de gelo então parece uma brincadeira mesmo....

Em termos de espessura de neve/gelo na antártida não sei... mas a olhar para a área que tem vindo a aumentar acho difícil que o volume/espessura de gelo/neve tenha vindo a diminuir...

just my 2 cents.

P.S. prefiro ir acompanhando os dados reais relativos ao gelo nos pólos do que dizer "Amén" a tudo o que sai cá para fora através dos media....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Mai 2014 às 17:16)

Existem dados do land ice?


----------



## blade (5 Jun 2014 às 10:16)

Com a chegada do verão é normal a temperatura aumentar  mas tive uma dúvida será que a temperatura no polo norte está mais elevada do que o normal?
*Previsão para dia 12 de junho*


----------



## adiabático (7 Jun 2014 às 07:53)

Pergunto se será possível que o gelo a flutuar no oceano sofra um aumento temporário, consequência do degelo proveniente dos glaciares continentais. É que o degelo continental não tem a forma de água líquida a desaguar no oceano, são massas de gelo que se desprendem da calote e que flutuam durante algum tempo, não sei quanto.

Seria interessante se, por outro lado, uma maior superfície reflectora (gelo sobre o oceano) tivesse um efeito de retroacção negativa, contrariando o aquecimento e, a médio ou longo prazo, suspendesse o degelo. Seria interessante, mas teria que acontecer tão rapidamente, antes que o gelo, agora à deriva, desaparecesse, que não sei se seria possível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2014 às 12:53)

Até agora, o gelo no Árctico, anda um pouco abaixo da média dos anos 2000 e bem acima dos piores anos, o degelo vai continuar até 10/15 de Setembro e depois começa a inversão.

The latest value: 6,259,129 km2 (August 9, 2014)


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2014 às 16:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até agora, o gelo no Árctico, anda um pouco abaixo da média dos anos 2000 e bem acima dos piores anos, o degelo vai continuar até 10/15 de Setembro e depois começa a inversão.
> 
> The latest value: 6,259,129 km2 (August 9, 2014)



A cobertura de gelo não parece estar muito mal, quando comparada com anos recentes, embora ainda esteja a baixo da média. Espero que recupere bem no Inverno.

Será que teremos uma recuperação mais consistente nos próximos anos e que valores como o  mínimo de 2012 não se voltam a repetir? Esperemos que sim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2014 às 13:00)

Será que é hoje que vai começar a inversão no Árctico?

The latest value: 5,217,967 km2 (August 29, 2014) 

The latest value: 5,215,532 km2 (August 30, 2014)

A diminuição nos valores leva que a inversão ocorra mais cedo do que em anos anteriores.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2014 às 12:35)

Lá vai a teoria que os ursos polares irão fazer praia em 2020 .


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2014 às 12:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que é hoje que vai começar a inversão no Árctico?
> 
> The latest value: 5,217,967 km2 (August 29, 2014)
> 
> ...



Inversão dada, a área de gelo começou a aumentar. Relativamente cedo, nos últimos anos, a inversão tem sido entre 10/15 de Setembro, ou seja 15 dias antes.

The latest value: 5,218,262 km2 (August 31, 2014)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Afinal não, o Árctico é mesmo brincalhão e ontem já diminuiu novamente a cobertura de gelo.

The latest value: 5,213,082 km2 (September 1, 2014)


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2014 às 14:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal não, o Árctico é mesmo brincalhão e ontem já diminuiu novamente a cobertura de gelo.
> 
> The latest value: 5,213,082 km2 (September 1, 2014)



É... 

Repara nos valores dos últimos 4 dias que colocaste:

The latest value: 5,217,967 km2 (August 29, 2014) 
The latest value: 5,215,532 km2 (August 30, 2014)
The latest value: 5,218,262 km2 (August 31, 2014)
The latest value: 5,213,082 km2 (September 1, 2014) 

Estamos no ínicio da transição para o tempo frio, e o valor da cobertura de gelo vai alternando, dia sim dia não.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Thomar disse:


> É...
> 
> Repara nos valores dos últimos 4 dias que colocaste:
> 
> ...



Agora penso que já terá batido definitivamente no mínimo e terá começado a lenta recuperação, o ultimo valor registado: 4,975,912 km2 no dia 20.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2014 às 11:31)

O valor mínimo foi registado a 15 de Setembro, mas só a partir do dia 17 é que começou finalmente a recuperação sem mais perdas. 
*
The latest value: 4,876,159 km2 (September 15, 2014)* (mínimo 2014)

The latest value: 4,886,207 km2 (September 16, 2014)

The latest value: 4,884,120 km2 (September 17, 2014)  

The latest value: 4,898,064 km2 (September 18, 2014)  

The latest value: 4,927,138 km2 (September 19, 2014)

The latest value: 4,975,912 km2 (September 20, 2014)  

The latest value: 5,021,767 km2 (September 21, 2014)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Enquanto me informava um pouco mais sobre os valores do Árctico, não pude deixar de reparar que, no pólo oposto, os recordes (desde 1979) continuam a ser batidos, ao nível da área de gelo. Grande aumento nos últimos dias, tendo atingido os *16,80678 milhões de km^2*.












Criosphere Today


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Set 2014 às 16:32)

"A Tale of Two Poles

The 2014 arctic sea ice minimum is the sixth lowest on record, while antarctic sea ice continues to exceed the record maximum extent.
Read more at http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=84418&src=fb "






Fonte: Nasa, Earth Obsertatory


----------

